# Jar File erstellen



## Joachim Urbanek (22. Jun 2010)

Hallo Community,

Ich habe eine Anwendung geschrieben, mit der man Daten aus den Tabellen eines MS SQL Servers 2005 exportieren (CSV File) kann. Wenn ich das Programm aus der Entwicklungsumgebung starte (Eclipse 3.4.0) funktioniert alles gut.

Wenn ich aber das jar File erstellt habe bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SqlServerDriver

Weiss jemand was noch zu tun ist ??


----------



## srea (22. Jun 2010)

Hast du den JDBC Treiber auch mit ins jar?


----------



## Michael... (22. Jun 2010)

Du musst das jar File, in dem die Treiberklasse steht mitliefern und dieses in den CLASSPATH einbinden


----------



## Joachim Urbanek (22. Jun 2010)

Ich habe in der Entwicklungsumgebung das Projekt mit der RMT angewählt und dann mit Export das Jar File erstellt. Ich bin der ganzen Erstelldialog durchgegangen und habe keinen Punkt bezüglich der JDBC Treiber gefunden.

Was muss ich machen damit der Treiber mit kompeliert wird ?


----------



## srea (22. Jun 2010)

Es gibt für Eclipse meines Wissens ein Plugin namens "Fat-Jar" mit dem man alles in EINE Jar packen kann. Wie das allerdings genau funktioniert weiss ich nicht.
Mit dem normalen Export musst du die JDBC-Jar-Datei seperat mitliefern und sie im Classpath hinzufügen.
Adding Classes to the JAR File's Classpath (The Java™ Tutorials > Deployment > Packaging Programs in JAR Files)


----------



## Bjarki (22. Jun 2010)

Also bei mir packt der das automatisch mit rein. Export-->Runnable JAR File-->"Extract required libraries into generated JAR"


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jun 2010)

Joachim Urbanek hat gesagt.:


> Weiss jemand was noch zu tun ist ??


Lege die Treiber-Jar neben deine eigene Jar-Datei und modifiziere die Manifest-Datei deiner Jar-Datei.
Das geht vielleicht auch in Eclipse, weiß ich nicht, ich nutze Netbeans.
Per Hand geht das, in dem du ins Manifest folgende Zeile einfügst, wenn sie noch nicht existiert:

```
Class-Path: deineTreiberJar.jar
```


----------



## Joachim Urbanek (23. Jun 2010)

Also wenn ich das Jar File mit Fat Jar compilieren möchter erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

invalid SH1 signature file digest for 
com/microsoft/sqlserver/jdbc/SQLServerException.class


----------



## Joachim Urbanek (23. Jun 2010)

Also jetzt läufts, allerdings weiss ich nicht richtig waraum.

Ich habe ein neues Projekt erstellt meine Classen importiert die Referencen eingetragen und dann mit Fat Jar eine Jar File compiliert.

Diese Jar läuft!!

Aus dem Original Projekt gehts nicht ????


Danke für die schnellen Antworten die haben mir sehr geholfen. :toll:


----------

